# L1 extraction & milk steaming simultaneously, yea or nay?



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

I am using an older L1.

Is there any consensus on whether the shot quality is affected by steaming milk at the same time the shot is extracted? I assume that the milk steaming draws pressure off the shot a bit, but is this enough to affect the extraction at all? I've tried both ways, and I really can't be certain, but I am suspicious I get a slightly better shot if I complete it before steaming. Could just be coincidental & quite unrelated, though.?‍♀


----------



## Mr Binks (Mar 21, 2019)

In theory the pressure shouldn't affect the extraction process once it has started as extraction pressure is handled by the spring in the group, I don't think the Londiniums use any boiler pressure for actual extraction.

You may be seeing different results when steaming at the same time because your attention is being drawn away from getting the perfect shot while you steam the milk.

Edited because I have the typing skills of a five year old.


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

Isn't the spring affected by the bars of pressure? I thought that was the reason behind someone's earlier suggestion to allow the pressure gauge to reach maximum pressure before releasing the lever???


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Deidre said:


> Isn't the spring affected by the bars of pressure? I thought that was the reason behind someone's earlier suggestion to allow the pressure gauge to reach maximum pressure before releasing the lever??


Would 0.3 bar really make a difference in that sense? Presumably the L1 runs at, say, 1.3 bar pressure in the boiler. When steaming, it would go down, say, back to 1 bar. Regardless, the piston spring is solely responsible for pressure during extraction once engaged. The boiler pressure may make a difference before hand when the lever is still fully down, as the boiler pressure would be "pre-infusing" the puck at that rate.

IMO, the only reason why it's different is because your attention span is split between coffee extraction and milk steaming.

Edit: correction of lever being "fully down" not "fully up" during pre infusion on a spring lever machine (unlike a direct lever like the LP when it's fully up).


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

I was suspicious the taste was slightly affected, when I compared the shots, but that could easily be me overthinking things (yet again!).

I was curious though, as I do see people doing it both ways.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Once you release the spring, then you can do what you want! I pour the shot and steam milk at the same time but there again, it sounds like you have better tastebuds than me!


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

More than likely, I just "ponder & analyze" way too much!?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I usually steam once I have released the L-R lever. I like the brain exercise - will I finish steaming in time, degrees left to heat the milk v weight in cup! I often end up parking the milk jug on the drip tray to finish steaming while I end the shot !


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If you steam it won't make any difference once you have released the lever (or even before you lower it)...apart from the valid point made by @Mr Binks and heartily agreed with by @MediumRoastSteam about your attention being diverted and if you want to move the cup whilst still trying to steam.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> If you steam it won't make any difference once you have released the lever (or even before you lower it)...apart from the valid point made by @MediumRoastSteam about your attention being diverted and if you want to move the cup whilst still trying to steam.


Just for completeness, @Mr Binks made the point before I did. I just agreed with him.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Oops didn't give full credit, you are right....


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

MildredM said:


> I like the brain exercise - will I finish steaming in time, degrees left to heat the milk v weight in cup!


 I like the way you think! So relatable! ?☺


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I always steam while the shots extracting.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

MildredM said:


> I often end up parking the milk jug on the drip tray to finish steaming while I end the shot !


 I do this a lot


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

In the midst of comparing both approaches, I've also started leaving the milk jug to do it's own thing... hands free... just the spout sitting in so that it just kisses the milk... best microfoam I've ever achieved, nary a bubble to be seen! Look Ma, no hands! ?? Who knew?!???‍♀???


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Time for a close up video maybe  slow mo also acceptable  go on you know you want to show of this new learned skill


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

********** said:


> Time for a close up video maybe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Patience, young Grasshopper!??☕


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Deidre said:


> Patience, young Grasshopper!️


Very much appreciate the 'young' my year has already exceeded all expectations


----------

